# Hüüülfe, festplatte hin?nur mehr komsiche zeichen



## melbe (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Habe ein Problem und bin leider nicht besonders hardware kundig, daher versuche ich es mal hier, in der hoffnung auf hilfe 

Habe eine rechner mit 2 festplatten, einer IBM und eine QUANTUM Fireball lct 2010 (10 GB)
Heute nach dem hochfahren passierte was seltsames:
er zeigt mir statt dem festplatten namen der QUANtum nurmehr komische zeichen an, auch die ordner drinnen sind nicht mehr vorhanden (lesbar) überall nur seltsame zeichen...

hab mal die platte ab - und wieder angesteckt, dann änderten sich die zeichen, aber das problem ist nach wie vor vorhanden....

Lustiger weise zeigt er mir aber noh an das 8,65 GB belegt sind (was auch stimmt) nur wo sind die daten hin?

Bitte um hilfe, hab mich durchs internet gelesen, aber aufgrund mangelnder kentnisse in dem bereich traue ich mich nicht einfach irgendwas zu machen...

hin? daten weg? ****waaah***

und ich brauch nicht dazsagen das die daten WICHTIG waren 
**auszuck***
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, 
greetz ,melbe


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (27. Juli 2005)

Hi, 
vorweg schonmal, ich will dir keine großen Hofnungen machen die Daten zu retten. Ich habe es zwar immer geschafft den USB Stick zu reparieren, aber das war wirklich nur die Rettung des USB Sticks, nicht der Daten..

Mach mal ne Fehlerüberprüfung der Festplatte ( Wenn du Windows hast, rechts auf die Platte klicken und da ist das irgendwo, also bei Windows XP unter Extras, aber ich weiß ja nicht welches Windows du hast und wie das da ist )

Du könntest es auch mit Daten Rettungs Software versuchen:
>>>Klick<<< 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## melbe (27. Juli 2005)

super, danke für die schnelle antwort, werde als erstes mal versuchen daten zu retten, probiere mal pc inspector, werde dann gleich mein ergebnis kundtun  

um die platte gehts ja garnicht so, hpts daten sind geretten *snief* 

danke jedenfalls!


----------



## chmee (27. Juli 2005)

--- Zuerst ein Image machen ---
Wenn eine Recover Software Mist baut, hast Du zumindest den Ausgangszustand, den Du dann
bei ner Profifirma abgeben kannst.

mfg chmee


----------

